# Fight night 2004



## DeLamar.J (Jul 7, 2004)

This looks like the best boxing simulator I have ever seen. I'm about to go out and buy it right now. I just wanted to get you guy's opinions first. Ever played it? If not does it look like something you want? Check out the video review at the bottom of this web page. 
stream for free.


http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/sports/fightnight2004/review.html


----------



## tarabos (Jul 12, 2004)

i bought it when it came out. haven't really had time to play anymore lately but yes, it is the best boxing sim i've ever played. the new double analog stick control scheme is intuitive and innovative and really works well. now you can actually slip punches and bob and weave incredibly effectively, and stream really great punch combos together.

while it is great, it's also not perfect of course. some things are missing from the game that would make it a true boxing sim, particularly clinching. the announcer, big tigger, gets old real fast and the roster of boxers is a bit lighter than previous ea boxing games. the models for the fighters are dead on though, especially roy jones jr.

so all that together with the addition of online play for the ps2 (which is a total blast), makes this one great game that i can highly recommend, especially if you have some friends to play with and some online capabilities. the career mode is also quite good.


----------

